# ملفات معدلات الاداء



## محمود الطحاوي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أضع بين أيديكم كل الملفات التي حصلت عليها من المنتديات و التي تحتوي علي جداول لبيان معدلات الاداء والتي هي من أهم عوامل تقدير زمن النشاط 

وذلك لتعم الفائدة

أليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/24776608/6788e6ef/__online.html

_أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به _
*أسألكم الدعاء لي و جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ..

ياريت لو تعطينا فكرة عن اهمية هذه الجداول وكيف نستخدمها ومن الذي يستخدمها في الاساس
ثم نبذه عنها وهل هذه جداول قياسية عامه تستخدم في اي مكان بغض النظر عن المكان او الدولة

ما تقدمه عزيزي الكريم من ملفات هي بلا ادنى شك مهمه جدا وتصب في مصلحة الاعضاء وهي ترتقي بهم وتمد لهم يد العون والمساعده وتشكر على ذلك الشكر الجزيل .. ولكن بما اننا نطمع منك المزيد نأمل تزويدنا بالمعرفة والخبرة ايضا حتى نستطيع ان نستخدم الملفات المرفقه بمثالية عالية.

جزاك الله خيرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ام نورا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مشاركة المعلومات القيمة طابعك سيدي الفاضل 

هذه الملفات تساعد على فرض عدد ساعات العمل المطلوبة لانجاز كل مهمة حسب حجم العمل 
وبالتالي عدد العمالة اللازمة للقيام بالعمل اعتمادا على نسبة مشاركة كل نوع من العمالة في العمل
ومن ثم فرض الMANPOWER HISTOGRAM الضروري جدا في اعداد الC14 للمشروع
ومتابعة نسب انجاز العمل في الموقع اعتمادا على العمالة المتوفرة 
حسب تجربتي والله اعلم والاستاذة الاكثر خبرة ممكن يفيدونا اكثر


----------



## AHMED 19 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجهد والمعلومات جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بمجهودك الامة


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ام نورا قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير فعلا مشاركة المعلومات القيمة طابعك سيدي الفاضل
> 
> هذه الملفات تساعد على فرض عدد ساعات العمل المطلوبة لانجاز كل مهمة حسب حجم العمل
> وبالتالي عدد العمالة اللازمة للقيام بالعمل اعتمادا على نسبة مشاركة كل نوع من العمالة في العمل
> ...




شكرا لكي أيها الاخت العزيزة أم نورا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر لكل من أثرى الموضوع


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (29 سبتمبر 2007)

this is very good effort but i have to say that the Concrete Works have to be more detailed for the slabs type, column cross section & height, beams reinforcement,rafts & foundations elements. 
also i want to say that the production of rates of reinforcement works could be effective if it divided into 
preparation production rates(ton/day) 
installation production rates (ton/day)
*http://www.planningplanet.com/index.asp*​please check this link it contain the production of rate for large types of works and it have been added by great Number of international planners
E Mohamed Mustafa A.elaziz
​


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (29 سبتمبر 2007)

عفوا فقد نسيت ان اطرح عليكم الاقتراح بالاطلاع على الموسوعة الهندسية د / البقلى فقد سمعت انها مفيدة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (29 أبريل 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

يسلمو 
ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## احمد النونو (16 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ولك


----------



## virtualknight (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على جهدك المبذول


----------



## عطيةحسن (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر 
و حمد الله علي سلامة المهندس محمود عياد


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمود جزاك الله خيرا 
وهل هذه المعدلات لعمالة في مصر؟؟؟


----------



## mezohazoma (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (9 مايو 2011)

Thanks very much on that effort om noura hope we see always ur ideas


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (16 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## mezohazoma (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود .....
*


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

